# Visa time / frustrates



## Economy (Oct 21, 2014)

I am in the process of changing my current visa. I have been in the country since end of 2013 and unfortunately the first job here did not work out. Now.. it took me 3 months to collect all necessary documents for the critical skill visa, it took me 3.5 weeks to get an appointment at Vfs and it has been 10 weeks since I handed in my application. Still no answer.. despite having a job offer. My employer is starting to look somewhere else (and I understand as no one can wait that long), I have been using up almost all of my savings to be able to support my family. I find it incredible how SA deals with immigration. This country needs immigration desparately, and I argue no matter waht immigration. Open up, let people build businessses, create jobs, create an economy less dependent on mining. This country has everything to thrive. It is obvious to me that SA does not want foreigners to come to this country..certein groups are supported and looked after. This policy of bureaucracy prevents that the country lives up to its potential. Here a link not about SA, but the UK.. and how immigration helped the economy (and society!) .. could not put the link it, just google mmigration: Could we – should we – stop migrants coming to Britain? (Guardian)



Sorry, but I was so enthusiastic when I first came to SA and now I see what the problems are.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I understand you frustrations, I have been waiting for my permit for over 7 months now, lucky enough I was already employed but wanted a new permit as the one I had had expired.

Like you say, for an expat, you can get some good opportunities in SA but that as it may be, the inefficiencies at DHA are really 4th world and probably are worse than other so called lesser poorer African countries.

Anyhow, I suggest you dont give up.
I suggest you send an email to the Office manager of the office of application,also send the same to the regional manager (all their email adds are available on the dha website). 

If no response, send the same email to the DHA Head office Director of Immigration while cc the office and regional manager so that they know that you have escalated the matter and make sure you indicate that the office manager ignored you initial emails.

If that fails, write an email to the minister himself (cc all those guys in your earlier emails) so that they know that you mean business-be in their faces, let them know that ignoring an issue only makes it bigger.

If the minister does not help then its time to bring out the big guns- Contact the SA Public Protector ( www(dot)pprotect(dot)org-they may assist for free and their services are for anyone including foreigners. If all else fails, bring in the lawyers.

I have tried this method and I got a response by the time I was thinking of emailing the minister.Today morning I received an sms to go collect visa after 5 days so lets hope after 5 days the visa is there otherwise the minister will receive communication from me.

Dont give up, fight to the death!


----------



## Economy (Oct 21, 2014)

thank you! We have fallen in love with this country and Africa itself, but start to think going back as DHA makes it a painful process to be able to earn a salary.. that despite of almost 20 years of experience in my industry and lots of contacts and business I will bring to this country.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Economy said:


> thank you! We have fallen in love with this country and Africa itself, but start to think going back as DHA makes it a painful process to be able to earn a salary.. that despite of almost 20 years of experience in my industry and lots of contacts and business I will bring to this country.


Totally agree - if only they would wake up...


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hi LegalMan.

My TRP is in process since April 2014 and since 9th June, 2014 my status is "104". 

My "Valid Upto" label in my passport when I landed SA is May 2015.

If I go back to my country and never return, does that violates the laws here? Will I get banned if I don't return or does it affects my visa application for other countries like U.S, since they do a lot of background checks in countries visited and if these things get highlighted, will it affect my US Visa.

Could you please let me know about whether this is a serious violation of laws ?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ameenmca said:


> Hi LegalMan.
> 
> My TRP is in process since April 2014 and since 9th June, 2014 my status is "104".
> 
> ...


Which document is "valid up to"? Your passport? Your Visa?


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.

Not the passport. The stamp which we get after entering SA. OR Tambo International Airport Entry (132)

Passport is valid upto 2021.

Thanks


----------



## Economy (Oct 21, 2014)

update.. my status has now changed the 2nd time since applying. However, now the status says: Application forwarded to Department of Home Affaires on 10/21/2014. Same as before, just different date. I am not sure what that means.. but when calling VFS they say again that the application is in the final stage and I should get an answer within 2 weeks. Same as they said last time that the status changed. 

Again, it is just incredible how SA deals with visa requests from people who have job offers and who will pay tax, employ people and create jobs. This country seriously needs to wake up and not only talk to encourage immigration, but make the process quicker. 

If people have an education, apprenticeship or job experience just check the criminal record. If the record is clean, let people come to SA. You'd be surprised how quickly the economy would start picking up. People will not live here on social welfare, people come here for the opportunity! The whole process takes 6 months and that is too long (that is including getting documents, police records, etc ready). Make it attractive to come and live here!!! I see lots f opportunities, but it seems that certain people just like to show that they have the power and they make the rules. These people do not think about this country they are damaging it! 

Just look which countries are thriving for example in Europe.. the UK (60% of peopl ewho live in London are ethnically not British!), Germany (huge immigration country and trying to encourage people to move.. even University is for free if you have the right marks and speak the language).


----------



## rue (Oct 1, 2014)

Economy said:


> update.. my status has now changed the 2nd time since applying. However, now the status says: Application forwarded to Department of Home Affaires on 10/21/2014. Same as before, just different date. I am not sure what that means.. but when calling VFS they say again that the application is in the final stage and I should get an answer within 2 weeks. Same as they said last time that the status changed.
> 
> Again, it is just incredible how SA deals with visa requests from people who have job offers and who will pay tax, employ people and create jobs. This country seriously needs to wake up and not only talk to encourage immigration, but make the process quicker.
> 
> ...



At least your status has changed mine still says APPLICATION ACCEPTED BY VFS UNDERPROCESS FOR FORWARDING TO DHA.I made my appeal application on the 5th of September .It was said it will take 14 days now it's more than 6 weeks .What is more frustrating is the fact that the status says underprocess for forwarding ,does it mean it has not been forwarded to DHA?so helpless....


----------

